# Father and 3 sons.



## tgw925 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking for a club to join somewhere preferably within 45 miles or so from Houston County. My dad retired from the military last febuary so he finally has time to do a little hunting again.


----------



## DROADKING (Apr 5, 2012)

Ihave a nice piece of property in twiggs county. Call for more info. David 478-955-9886


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (May 28, 2012)

We have 680 acres on Hwy 247 just south of Frito Lay in Houston County. Pines and hardwood bottom with 2 power lines. This property use to be part of Oaky Woods WMA. Bears, Deer and lots of Hogs. Our dues are $800 per year includes family and guest. Call James @ 478-320-3990 or Jesse @ 478-718-3766.


----------



## rutledgerm (May 28, 2012)

*members*

We have 3 memberships left in our club in SW Georgia, we are located between Benevolence and Lumpkin. Have a nice camphouse and camping site at the camphouse with electric and septic. Cleaning station as well. only a mile to hunting site from campsite. Only $1000.00 a year includes Turkey and Deer. For maps and details call Mike at 352-427-4985


----------



## westbrook (Jun 15, 2012)

Have 3 openings for Washington County club. Deer, Hogs, Turkeys, Ducks, & Predators. Campsite with elect. Call 478-552-8811 or 478-232-6250


----------



## RBLawson (Jun 15, 2012)

Have openings on 4000 acres in wilcox co. with power and water at camp. Good family fun and hunting deer, hogs and turkey. If interested call ronnie @ 229-382-8149


----------



## bcsbuddy (Jul 5, 2012)

We have a family club with 1500 acres located in Jefferson Co.  just outside Louisville Ga. We have hardwood, pine, swamp and agricultural fields. We have deer, turkey, hog, rabbits, bobcats, a few quail and coyotes. We have a campsite with no electric. Dues are $715.00 which is a family membership including spouse and children under 18. We have had this property for over 20 years and have never seen a prettier piece of land anywhere. We have a total of 22 members of which about 8 are avid hunters, the rest are one or two times a year. We do not “assign” hunting areas, all of the property is open to all members. New members have the same privileges as old members when it comes to “good spots”. Would be happy to talk to you more. Give me a call at 770-480-7936.
Brent


----------



## duke13 (Aug 2, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=671420


----------



## Buck Hunter (Aug 5, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## james c smith (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a family club in Talbot County. 784 acres, mixture of hardwoods and pine. Camping area with power and water. Membership is $660 per year, for adult males over 18, wives and daughters hunt free. James Smith 770 883 2903


----------

